# my daughter barrel racing



## horselovermic (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

she looks amazing gorgeous horses also only thing really standing out to me is her feet are a bit far in her stirrups but of course when your running you aren't paying much attention to that haha


----------



## horselovermic (Jul 25, 2011)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> she looks amazing gorgeous horses also only thing really standing out to me is her feet are a bit far in her stirrups but of course when your running you aren't paying much attention to that haha


thank you


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

another thing as the horses dont look to be to rounded is use her leg closest to the barrel and give him a bump to remind him to round out through his rib cage :]


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Needs to work on basic equitation and riding skills--not just going _fast_.

Feet are shoved dangerously through the stirrups. Heels are never down. If the horse fell, she could get her foot stuck and be dragged. The stirrup should line up with the ball of the foot. Stirrups need to be shortened.

She is also impeding the horse's movement. Look at the first photo. She's asking the horse to go, but sitting back in a chair seat. How do jockeys ride when they're running a horse? Not like that. Simple aerodynamics at play.

Yikes on the kicking, too. Feet should never have that much open space around the horse's sides. Kicking that hard slows the horse down, winds it, and hurts it. It is not in the least bit beneficial. To ask for speed, don't kick hard. Lean forward, smooch, and just waggle the legs. Don't wallop. Easy on the whip, too, as that's a quick way to sour a horse.

The tie-down she's using in the last photos is _extremely_ harsh and has no place in an educated rider's tool arsenal. If the horse needs the application of severe pain to keep its head in the right place, it doesn't need to be running barrels at all.

Hands: Look at the second to last photo. She's crossing over the withers and unbalancing the horse. That's why his position is all wrong. She needs to elevate the shoulder _without_ crossing the midline of the horse in order to set it up properly for the turn.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Is it just me or is she not holding reins?


----------



## horselovermic (Jul 25, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> Is it just me or is she not holding reins?


shes not she was warming up and smooch is all leg


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ohhhhh ok lol, thanks for explaining.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

bubba - i just have to say i only see her using or the whip appearing in that one photo but i agreee with alot of what you said just not sure on how to explain it all


----------



## jessicapworkman (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree with a lot of what Bubba said as well. Not trying to be mean but she shows a lot of the usual lower level barrel racing harshness with her horse. I cant even count the number of girls I see kicking the snot out of their horses on the home stretch like that when the poor horse is already giving them all theyve got, its unneccesary and I feel very sorry for the horses. The whipping as well, I dont know how much she uses it but I've seen a ton of girls smacking their horses as hard as possible for no apparent reason other than to get them to move-out. If the horse needs to have his/her ribs bruised and a stinging butt to move-out then perhaps more emphasis on traning is required.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

My barrel horse growing up would give his all as long as I didn't use a whip on him or kick like a banshee! It was point and go!


----------



## rodeoqueen77 (Aug 4, 2011)

well when she turns it looks like she pulling to her shoulder witch and results in the horse just picking his/her head up she needs to be pulling to her hip to collect the horse and bring hes nose in


----------

